# Just picked up my Sig P220ST (aka my Cadillac)...



## MJP (Aug 3, 2009)

after waiting 10 long days. I gotta say, it's worth the wait. I took my baby straight to the range and fired 200 rounds with no problems! She was smooth like a Cadillac but sting like a bee! :smt068


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MJP (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm planning to post before and after pictures shortly...I have two small kids in the house so gotta get them to sleep first so I can find time to take some photos.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------

